# Who uses a pet stroller?



## Jayeso (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been looking for things to prepare my Zoey for her upcoming TPLO surgery and recovery and came across this pet stroller: 










I started looking into them and I think they're amazing! I'm going to get one to take Z out for fresh air while she's recovering, but I'd love it for taking her and Buzz with me to outdoor events without having to worry about them getting stepped on or scared. I was also reading reviews and people said they use their strollers if they want to bring their pets into a store or something with them. Anyone else use a stroller?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use them. A big one for all four of mine and a smaller stroller for taking one or two. I really like it. 





I know a lot of members couldn't do with out them for their dogs that were recovering from surgery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got home from a week in France & of course the stroller made it all much easier both in the airport & at all the outdoor markets, places to eat, etc. I will never be without one again! Here is a pic of Lisi cooling down w/a wet cloth on her head in her stroller. Kitzi likes it too!


----------



## Jayeso (Jul 4, 2014)

edelweiss said:


> I just got home from a week in France & of course the stroller made it all much easier both in the airport & at all the outdoor markets, places to eat, etc. I will never be without one again! Here is a pic of Lisi cooling down w/a wet cloth on her head in her stroller. Kitzi likes it too!


That is the exact stroller I'm looking at! How has it held up?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We use one when we go to places that other dogs are at. We went to an ice cream social at whole foods Saturday. It keeps Petey calmer.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We love our stroller so much that two other ladies got matching ones and we are now the triplets!! The Gen 7 Pets Regal stroller is so easy to open, close, maneuver, has two tethers, great storage and is perfect to walk the neighborhood. We took ours to nationals. We flew with it and walked it to the gate, thank you Southwest. Hope you like what you get as much as we love ours!!:aktion033:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

puppydoll said:


> We love our stroller so much that two other ladies got matching ones and we are now the triplets!! The Gen 7 Pets Regal stroller is so easy to open, close, maneuver, has two tethers, great storage and is perfect to walk the neighborhood. We took ours to nationals. We flew with it and walked it to the gate, thank you Southwest. Hope you like what you get as much as we love ours!!:aktion033:


The first photo shows you that three fabulous maltese can fit into this stroller!! Carley shares her stroller with Lisi and Cozette.:wub:
Next we have Twins Carley and Denne:wub: showing off their "shop in Target" skills.
Lastly, this is a photo of the strollers that were parked in the hotel room during our Spoiled Maltese Party in Chicago. You can see the two lime green with black polka dot strollers as compared to the others there.
Hope that helps!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

what a fun thread Oh and by the way my avatar is my Dex in a stroller. Patches is learning to like it but I keep it zipped up for her.


----------



## Lisa-Maria (May 9, 2015)

Ohhhh.... I can't look at all the beautiful fluffs in their strollers. Now I want one!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Lisa-Maria said:


> Ohhhh.... I can't look at all the beautiful fluffs in their strollers. Now I want one!


We love ours!! And better yet, Carley really loves it!!:happy dance:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm the 3rd one that has the Gen7 greeeen...love it! I also played with the pet gear at Super Zoo. I like both the small and next one up with the one front wheel, plus I like the no zip easy close canopies


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I use a stroller for Rocky for when I take him to car shows. They are crowded and a lot of them are in parking lots so the asphalt is black and it makes him horribly dirty. I bought one for our vacation on the beach. Although I cannot roll it in the sand, I thought by putting him in it under an umbrella he would feel safe and protected. I haven't used it in stores yet but will.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

puppydoll said:


> Lastly, this is a photo of the strollers that were parked in the hotel room during our Spoiled Maltese Party in Chicago. You can see the two lime green with black polka dot strollers as compared to the others there.
> Hope that helps!


Jane, thank you for posting the "valet parking" photo! Yes, we use strollers!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've had several different strollers and have three at the moment.


Love the double decker for pet events!









and love my "Dogger" for outdoors - the large wheels gives it a nice ride over rougher terrain.








The third one I have is just a green stroller with smaller wheels....now that I have the double decker, I probably won't be using that one anymore. :blush::blush:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have the Gen7 Promenade stroller too and we love it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have 2 as well but the green one has 4 wheels & it was difficult to maneuver so I only use the Gen 7 Promenade now. It has held up beautifully---I have had it for only 2 yrs plus---but I travel a lot. I only give it up at the gate as I fear it might get lost if it went to the luggage. I live in Europe so a lot of people have never seen one & think it is a baby pram---we get lots of pointing & smiles--sometimes laughs. We usually just wave & throw kisses.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Jane, thank you for posting the "valet parking" photo! Yes, we use strollers!


You are welcome Maggie! It was a little prejudice of me since mine and Terre's strollers were in the front!:innocent:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> I'm the 3rd one that has the Gen7 greeeen...love it! I also played with the pet gear at Super Zoo. I like both the small and next one up with the one front wheel, plus I like the no zip easy close canopies


We are triplets now but just don't have a photo of it.B)B)B)


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Jayeso said:


> I've been looking for things to prepare my Zoey for her upcoming TPLO surgery and recovery and came across this pet stroller:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I have two of them, I have the one in your photo & I love it. That being said beware of your dog jumping out of it even when tethered. Mine just jumped out & caused injury to his legs. I will keep the top down on it so he can't jump out anymore. he never did it before & we were very surprised so there is a first time for everything! If you want you can look for the thread I started about what happened to my boy, in it I explain what happened. Long story short, if you get a stroller don't trust your dog not to jump out of it, he/she could get hurt, I advise strongly to close the top down at all times.I will still use both my strollers even after the scary incident, but will always keep the top* closed *after this.

* By the way The Pet Gear NV stroller in your photo is great! Very sturdy & wheels which can ride for miles. We use it on very long walks, & also on grass or gravel. I also own the Pet Gear Happy Trails which is smaller & suited to stores, the wheels are not as sturdy as the NV. Most store let me in and will overlook my dog as long as he is quiet & calm. Drsfostersmith.com has the best price for the Pet Gear NV stroller by the way, & Chewy.com has the best price for the Pet Gear Happy Trails stroller. 
* The stroller's are both tricky to collapse until you get the hang of it, practice & you will get it. You need to both twist a handle & press a button at the same time to collapse a Pet Gear stroller. --Good luck!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I have 2 as well but the green one has 4 wheels & it was difficult to maneuver so I only use the Gen 7 Promenade now. It has held up beautifully---I have had it for only 2 yrs plus---but I travel a lot. I only give it up at the gate as I fear it might get lost if it went to the luggage. I live in Europe so a lot of people have never seen one & think it is a baby pram---we get lots of pointing & smiles--sometimes laughs. We usually just wave & throw kisses.


I'm so happy with our new stroller I bought two years ago. Had a four wheeler before but wanted one with bigger wheels.

Well, here in Europe it's not very common to use pet stroller's so I totally agree with Sandi! Using it brings lots of curious views, laugh's and other comments but I don't care as long as she feels comfy! :thumbsup:


This pic was taken in Vienna while shopping.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia loves her stroller...we haven't put Milo in it yet...but I love the stroller...makes my life much easier.*


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I just took the plunge and ordered one online from Target. I bought the Gen7Pets regal stroller in the coral print color. Was torn between that, the mint print or the hot pink. The coral model has a little tray instead of the mesh cup holder, so decided to go with coral. 😊

Thought of buying one for a while then this thread motivated me to finally do it.

Looking forward to receiving it.

Linda


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Love that one! The cup holder would be nice...I asked if they had one for mine, but they're not compatible  You'll love it)!



LovelyLily said:


> I just took the plunge and ordered one online from Target. I bought the Gen7Pets regal stroller in the coral print color. Was torn between that, the mint print or the hot pink. The coral model has a little tray instead of the mesh cup holder, so decided to go with coral. 😊
> 
> Thought of buying one for a while then this thread motivated me to finally do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa said:


> I'm so happy with our new stroller I bought two years ago. Had a four wheeler before but wanted one with bigger wheels.
> 
> Well, here in Europe it's not very common to use pet stroller's so I totally agree with Sandi! Using it brings lots of curious views, laugh's and other comments but I don't care as long as she feels comfy! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:chili::chili::chili:
I recognize that street! 2 beautiful ladies & one grand stroller!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks! Crossing my fingers my dog Lily will ride in it. They are now on an additional 20% sale, so that was a nice bonus.





lydiatug said:


> Love that one! The cup holder would be nice...I asked if they had one for mine, but they're not compatible  You'll love it)!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

LovelyLily said:


> I just took the plunge and ordered one online from Target. I bought the Gen7Pets regal stroller in the coral print color. Was torn between that, the mint print or the hot pink. The coral model has a little tray instead of the mesh cup holder, so decided to go with coral. 😊
> 
> Thought of buying one for a while then this thread motivated me to finally do it.
> 
> ...


I'm so excited for you!! I feel like an enabler!1:HistericalSmiley::innocent:


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol, yes, you are! Seriously, though, your input and that of others on this thread was really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

LovelyLily said:


> Lol, yes, you are! Seriously, though, your input and that of others on this thread was really helpful. Thanks!


:cheer::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Singingtiger1500 (Aug 4, 2016)

Cricket has the tan petzip too!









I love the black petzip stroller too!  it's very pretty!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I use two strollers. The larger one with the larger wheels is great for outdoors like taking a long walk in the neighborhood, or a pet event that is outdoors in grass or any type of terrain.

The smaller one with smaller wheels is best for indoor pet events or on a hard surface like sidewalks.










[/attach]


I use both of them a LOT!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

love your stroller photos, I don't have one but they look very convenient when eating outside at cafes and if you have a large downtown or shopping area. If I could bring Jodi inside at malls etc, it would be ideal.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

I haven't experience using puppy stroller but know I'm planning to get one. Thanks for this thread.


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

All, I found a great price on Amazon for the pet gear no zip stroller. Thought I would pass along. It's only 132. When you search the price comes up as 209. Click to buy new from other sellers and it will come up. You will have to wait a few weeks for it. It's not a 2 day prime item.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Had one but used it for about 1 month and donated it. I was using it to walk Rylee around the block and I was the only one walking and I did not need to walk myself. I have 2 purses to carry her in and they are so much easier than a stroller.


----------

